# Montgomery dam



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

I know its kind far off but has anyone ever fished montgomery dam in pa? I just need to know if there is public access from shore.


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

I grew up fishing that dam, its probably one of the best I've fished for flatheads, there is shore access, its just a little tricky getting down the hill. There is parking there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright cool. Did you ever catch anything else there? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

catfish chaser said:


> I grew up fishing that dam, its probably one of the best I've fished for flatheads, there is shore access, its just a little tricky getting down the hill. There is parking there
> 
> Thanks CC
> We fish the Beaver River New Brighton Dam (1 awesome spot) & then go down to the Beaver Creek mouth for cats.
> ...


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

I fish the dam at Brighton too. Its one of my favorite spots that I know. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

Its PA on both side of the dam, you can park all along the rode by the rail road access, i never heard of any problems there. I lived right there and could walk down it was great. I've caught flatheads, channels, hybrids striper, smallmouth, largemouth, walleye. I've caught a few crappie but never really fished for them. I never really had much luck above the dam in the back waters. I've heard of some decent bass coming from there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks CC
We fish the Beaver River New Brighton Dam (1 awesome spot) & then go down to the Beaver Creek mouth for cats.
[/QUOTE]

Where's the mouth of beaver creek? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

If you were heading out of Midland on rt 68 towards Ohio, its a mile or two and you will cross a river. That is beaver creek, there is a really nice park on the right and side with a boat launch. FYI if you plan on using the boat launch, they lock the gate at dark and dont open til morning, learned that the hard way

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

